
Archeologists Criticize Smithsonian Over Java Objects - J3L2404
http://artsbeat.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/03/10/archeologists-criticize-smithsonian-over-java-objects/?src=twr
======
stratospark
I was hoping this would be about a controversial museum exhibit featuring
archaic programming languages.

